# Taurus 606



## Shin71 (Nov 17, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good holster for this gun. I have a worn out Black Widow designed for a Model 36 but was wondering if there is an actual holster for this gun; for the belt or a pancake, leather or plastic works.

Thanks


----------

